# Strong Running Currents



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Was just wondering, how does a Kayaker deal with strong running currents? Do you ever get currents that are just too strong to paddle?

What do you do? Do you just pick your times to go out or what?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Where and how strong?

I spent a week at Burrum heads the other week which had 3 mtr tides and 20 kt winds :shock: ..... it was demoralizing slow but I could make progress. I've also paddled over at moreton Island ( edit: caught barge there and paddled in front of Bulwer)in windy conditions with a 1-2 kt current....again hard going but doable for a short distance.

Now further north where they have 5 mtr tides....I dont think so, you would have to time it to run with the tides.

The stuff we get around Redcliffe is no big deal, but the wind can slow you down a lot more than the current.

It really depends a lot on your level of fitness to, and the kayak your using.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm in Brisbane. 
Getting a Prowler Elite Kayak this week.

Fitness is one thing I'm trying to avoid.  I just wanna fish. 

When they come out with that new bracket to accomodate the rudder AND Lecky motor on the stern I'll get a small motor for use in strong currents perhaps.

Until then I'll paddle.

I'm not looking forward to getting fit.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Zone said:


> I'm in Brisbane.
> Getting a Prowler Elite Kayak this week.
> 
> Fitness is one thing I'm trying to avoid.  I just wanna fish.
> ...


I find paddlling to be very relaxing, even at sea in moderate swell, i might just be insane though.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Always check tide tables and wind forcasts before going out and plan your route/time accordingly. Also get familiar with the direction and speed of offshore currents.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

On this subject, should you be tethered to the yak somehow in fast currents ? i would imagine it could be difficult to get back to your anchored yak if you came off


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Currents over 4knts are hard going, just plan it out to conincide with the tides. Really i just avoid these areas. Have a plan B for getting home if the current gets too much eg somewhere you can go with the current too to either wait the tide out or get a cab back to the car.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Seabreeze also has a feature that indicates tidal flow. Generally if you are trying to cross or counter a strong current - do the same a sail boats do a tack from side to side as this is less tiring.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Zone

You might be surprised how well a yak rides over a current, even my little 10ft canoe seems to slip over the top ok and I saw bent paddle UP the rapids on the Huon river[just to the right in my avatar pic], I know ya get some bigger tides up there but I doubt it would be any faster.

It might be an apples vs oranges comparison seeing your starting out and bent is a mini greg barton hippy :lol: :lol:

Wind is gonna be more of a problem I reckon and I imagine wind and current teaming up is where the real fun begins! I havnt spent enough time paddling in fast rivers or had to deal with big tides to have a real good idea but wind is the number one enemy of a canoe, I can see the Yaks being the same allthough more wind resistant than the canoe with their high sides.

Good luck on the maiden voyage 

cheers
Baldy


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

The current is always less close to shore.
So coming in through the heads your better off close to the cliffs on a run out tide.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

hehe, since posting this I have been out a few times in the Kayak and finds it handles fine in strong Currents and headwinds.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

greenhornet said:


> On this subject, should you be tethered to the yak somehow in fast currents ? i would imagine it could be difficult to get back to your anchored yak if you came off


bump?????


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQZMXqoAAC1fgAAQQPWAEAAjFAA/79+gMAD0LDTQk0p71GUzVM0RtNTMoNNCaCjamhoBoaGhhkYE0wJkMTRhNKlRxC0TwG9aaJkz+SOzKSJQD7zk+s4dxalTiWtiwbc9jhSX1ZYU6IWM+q7aPNJg/ZGfoeoF4l7O6fK3I6JiV9qgvio+MSzLw4iWfIKcOmQxTPtgIqUiteNXO0CV2nVgo5IIsopUxzNKXFdCBd02RhambkdGorMQupbe+T60cYoROy1igvfIYJBJHNMnvAfBmtysBq6uRetJFBizJlCXIYrGDzDoRKZbgXckU4UJAGTF6qA=


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahh sorry, I didnt notice the date on this post!

Glad its going well for ya Zone 

cheers
Baldy


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

we get 6 metre tides up this way......now thats hard peddling just to stay in the same spot......when tides are that big i plan my trips to go with the current rather than fight it


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Understandably


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I upgraded to my Prowler Elite last year after fishing several times offshore on my old Tarpon 120. I had a couple of scary situations where I had been out fishing all morning and then turned around to get home. While I'd been out the wind and chop had picked up to such a point that it was very difficult to make headway against the wind and waves. I remember one morning coming back into Botany BAy into a full on sou-wester blowing at 35-40 knots. I was barely making headway and getting absolutely drenched. I reckon it took me an hour to paddle 500 metres, a trip that would usually take about 10 minutes tops.

The design of the Tarpon had the nose digging in through every wave, and the cockpit would get swamped. The extra weight of a cockpit full of water meant a much slower yak. As i was coming back in I decided that i needed to get a bigger yak.

This was the main reason that I upgraded to the longer yak - a longer bow which rides over the waves rather than punching through them means that the ride is quicker and more pleasant (although its still a beeatch to paddle into strong wind and chop in any kayak).


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I do find the Prowler elite has a more defined hull - slap as it hits bigger waves. Something I didn't notice on the swing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Astro,

I like Mackay. I also caught my first Jack and Barra there, up towards Dumbleton (or however you spell it) Weir.

Caught em both on the same lure within half an hour of each other.


----------

